# Trinity at OCD -



## WHIZZER

News from Orchard

Well after a very long time, its finally finished Trinity All in One Polish from Orchard. Designed to remove slight marking and hazing fill deeper marks and protect with a coat that allows either a wax or sealant to be applied over it. BUT unlike others it has been specially formuated not to mute teh paint finish but enhance it. so all I need is a suitable candidate cue my dad's 2008 C class that he has just bought never been waxed since it was new with 40k of country driving this should be fun so a quick wash, First off a rinse, Iron Cleanes, Tar Cleanse then loads of foam and just the mitt no 2 bucket method here unlike other foams our actually does foam really thixk so its more than safe to wash like this not for a car thats been detailed but my dad who is 81 washes this with a brush so I dont think it will make much of a difference!!!. Clay, if I used clay my dad wiould call for teh men to take me away so as my dad says I let it dry like a real man (read in the baking sun)..

Rolled into the garage and a single coat of Trinity AIO applied by DA with a blue 3M finishing pad. then once finished a wipe over with Perfection. Tyre's dressed with Glitz. and less than ONE HOUR later these were the results. She is coming in for a few weeks when my dad (the legend) is on his honeymoon with is bride 31 years his younger, so we can get to work on the brush marks another time until then this is looking pretty sharp!!!


----------

